# Troy Bilt Storm 5024 question



## Growell27 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi I was just given a Troy Bilt Storm 5024 and there is a wire that is not connected to anything and I have no idea what it's for. Hoping someone can help. It has a molex connection (2 wires) and it comes from behind the pull start in between the engine under the electric start box. I can post a picture if needed. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Growell27 (Nov 7, 2015)

Picture of the wire


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Growell27. Thank you for joining the forum. Here is a link to the service manual I believe is for your engine. Page 79 shows the connector you are asking about and is an alternator output. The yellow wire puts out AC voltage and can be used for hand warmers or halogen bulb type lights. The red wire puts out DC volts and can be used for LED type lighting.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## Growell27 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you so much!! Couldn't figure out what it was for!! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## marruda (Dec 18, 2017)

@Growell27 - Did you ever add any LED lights to your blower?


----------

